# in einem frame surfen



## elgo (19. Juni 2004)

hallo , ich will mir selbst eine adressleiste bauen
ich gebe oben eine url in ein textfeld ein und bekomme die seite dann unten in einem iframe angezeigt

soweit so gut 

jetzt will ich aber ich diesem frame auch surfen können , das heiß links anklicken usw
allerdings soll diese dann immer innerhalb der iframes geöffnet werden - damit das textfeld immer bestehen bleibt

ich müsste also einen konstanten frame bauen der die targets der link auschaltet

gibts da eine option?

evtl auch mit javascript ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juni 2004)

Da gibts keine Optionen

Wenn die Seiten, welche der Benutzer in dem iframe aufruft, nicht zu deiner Domain gehören, hast du keinen Zugriff darauf...  kannst also an ihnen überhaupt nix manipulieren...nicht einmal etwas auslesen.


----------



## itseit (21. Juni 2004)

das einzige was du machen kannst ist den link allgemein mit base zu bestimmen das funktioniert bei frames aber ob es auch iframes funktiniert weiß ich nicht. Sofer aber die andere seite einen blank target hat kannst du nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## elgo (21. Juni 2004)

ok , hab ich mir schon gedacht
danke trotzdem

@tobi-city

wie bestimme ich links allgemein mit base?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von elgo _
> *
> wie bestimme ich links allgemein mit base? *




```
<base target="zielfenstername">
```
 ...im <head> einer Seite notiert, bewirkt, dass alle Links in dieses Zielfenster geladen werden(sofern es vorhanden ist und du bei dem Link selbst kein anderes target angegeben hast).

Für das, was du vorhast, wird dir das aber nicht weiterhelfen


----------

